# frost line



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You code people were right.

According to the Corps of Engineers, the 3' depth line runs east-west through the middle of New Jersey. More for the north half.

Code frost figures are based on the coldest weather (greatest penetration) over a long period of time since it only takes one cold year in the life of a structure to cause severe damage. It could happen any year, not just the past 30 or 40 years). Lack of snow cover and traffic can increase frost penetration.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Frost line for LI, NY is 36"
Ron


----------

